# quietest powerhead



## alesserfate (Mar 28, 2011)

hi all,

what's the quietest powerhead you've had/know of ? we have some no-name one its good but it makes this deep drone and my wife is a light sleeper so we're trying to find a quieter one.

thanks in advance!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

try hydor koralia.


----------



## alesserfate (Mar 28, 2011)

thanks the hydor is pretty good, picked one up like you said 3 days ago, almost no noise, very pleased!


----------

